# Who records from a mic?



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all.
So who here has a mic set-up on there computer?
And of those who do, who can whip me out a "babbling chant" for my grim reaper?

Towards the center-rear of my graveyard will be a "floating" reaper some 10' off the ground.
Under his gown will have rows of tubing that will direct force air flow to keep his gown in constant "flowing" motion.
All the test runs are proving sucess, but Im lacking his speech.
Ive tried to find some chant or speech but none is quite fitting the bill.
Vioce tone is not to important since I have a program to modify that.
Im basically just looking for a 2-3 minute spew of nonesence about collecting souls and reminding all that death is lurking behind you....... something creepy but not gory, but definitely not corny either.
So if you can help me out........................... sweeet.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

2-3 minutes? That's a looooong soliloquy...how long do you expect the people to stand in one spot and listen? I could see several different short monologues on shuffle play being a better approach. How are you going to trigger the sound, motion sensor or manually?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I know it seems like a long time, but the front of my house is sort of like the "hub" of our block where the "elders" kind of hang-out while the tots go door to door.
I was just hoping it wouldnt sound so repetitive.
Oh, it would be running on a loop.


----------

